# Charter Trip Insurance



## cas8100 (Apr 16, 2008)

Hey All,

Have a BVI bareboat trip planned for this August. It's not my first charter to the BVI, but it is my first charter during this time of year. Wondering if others have purchased any type of trip insurance in the event a tropical storm or hurricane impacts the trip. 

Any advice from those that have been down this path before? Thanks.


----------



## kiprichard (Aug 1, 2007)

August is hurricane season so it might be a good idea. I think I probably would.
We sail there pretty much every year.and have never purchased trip insurance. Actually we're leaving tomorrow but they don't have hurricanes in January.


----------



## cas8100 (Apr 16, 2008)

Thats what I was thinking. Can anyone suggest reputable (and reasonable) insurance companies?


----------



## kiprichard (Aug 1, 2007)

I think most charters companies offer it or at least they can give you advice about where to look. Talk with them and see what they got.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

I always insure the value of the bareboat rental. All one needs is to get the flu the day before leaving and you're out a ton of money. The flights I can pay a change fee to another time.


----------

